# How many dragons out there?



## Rhinorocket (Mar 6, 2016)

Show me a picture of your dragonsona and why you chose to be one!
(If you just want to show off your oc that's fine too.)


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Mar 6, 2016)

Always been obsessed with dragons, I'm the quiet reserved type who likes to hide away in the recluse(/corner of the room) and I hate heat... so I guess ice dragon was the only way to go. xD For anyone who cares his name's Zytan.


----------



## Rhinorocket (Mar 6, 2016)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> Always been obsessed with dragons, I'm the quiet reserved type who likes to hide away in the recluse(/corner of the room) and I hate heat... so I guess ice dragon was the only way to go. xD For anyone who cares his name's Zytan.


Ahh so you like hiding in the tall mountains where no one goes?
And that's an awesome picture! Did you make it?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't have an picture yet, but still I'm a dragon. ^.=.^


----------



## Rhinorocket (Mar 6, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> I don't have an picture yet, but still I'm a dragon. ^.=.^


Yee That emoticon is adorable. :3
Now I'm curious as to what you look like! What kind of dragon are you? and color?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 6, 2016)

i'm an sea dragon, and I'm turquoise on my stomach, chest, snout, some parts of my arms legs, and on the under side of my tail and wings. I have deep emerald green eyes, and on the back side of my wings, tail, arms, and legs. and on my back are dark blue scales. I also an have feathers growing form the beginning of my snout all the way down to my tail, these are black with gold on the tips.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Mar 6, 2016)

Rhinorocket said:


> Ahh so you like hiding in the tall mountains where no one goes?
> And that's an awesome picture! Did you make it?



Well tall mountains require only the most deserving/strong willed people to be able to traverse up to where I reside, I figure it's metaphorically sound when applied to my sense of trust and how willing I am to socialise with someone beyond polite etiquette (can't have an informal dragon now can we?).

Sadly I didn't draw it, someone called Sidonie on DeviantArt drew it and I decided to identify with it (kinder looks like he's relaxing and smiling).


----------



## Rhinorocket (Mar 6, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> i'm an sea dragon, and I'm turquoise on my stomach, chest, snout, some parts of my arms legs, and on the under side of my tail and wings. I have deep emerald green eyes, and on the back side of my wings, tail, arms, and legs. and on my back are dark blue scales. I also an have feathers growing form the beginning of my snout all the way down to my tail, these are black with gold on the tips.


Ouu You should definitely draw that! *u*



Ahkrin Descol said:


> can't have an informal dragon now can we?


I'm pretty informal most of the time. ;P I like to make people comfortable when they're around me.



Ahkrin Descol said:


> decided to identify with it


Ohhh so is there anything different from the picture that's more "you"? (Like different horns or something)


----------



## TheKC (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm a fluffy dragon. This is an old pic of me, I added small horns later. You can see them on my icon. You can see more of me here.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Mar 7, 2016)

Rhinorocket said:


> Ohhh so is there anything different from the picture that's more "you"? (Like different horns or something)



I wouldn't say so, I never had an original idea beyond a thoughtful looking ice dragon so I decided it's a good baseline with a pretty accurate demeanour.  Can't say I'd change the horns, I quite like the forking style as it looks different to your typical depiction... the fins took a while to grow on me I'll admit but they're not overkill.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 7, 2016)

Rhinorocket said:


> Ouu You should definitely draw that! *u*
> 
> 
> I'm pretty informal most of the time. ;P I like to make people comfortable when they're around me.
> ...



I've tried quite an few times, but he's an little too complex for me to draw successfully yet.


----------



## Eezo (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey I'm one of those weird scaly things!  Although I do not have a picture yet >.>

I'm still working out the details with an artist and should have a reference sheet here soon.  However, a quick description would be that Eezo is a descendant of American and Norwegian dragons. His primary color is white, with orange as his secondary on his belly, extremities and parts of his face. Also he has highlights of gray, and a purple tongue and mouth.  He has swept back horns on his head, and is without wings.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 7, 2016)

Well I mean, I'd like to consider myself a Dragon as I worked very hard to mold my conscious being into one to be capable of interacting with all of you. Otherwise, I guess I'd just be what you'd call a ̤͎̱ ̷ ̟̠̩͓ ̞̪͍̭ ͚ ̘̹͈̟̳̰ ̫͙̼̗̤ͅ ̳͇̱̞̞̳ ̵̜͉̭̜ ͙̙ ̝̹ ̣̮̤̼̥ ̙̝͔ ͈̥̦


----------



## Nukaleu (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm not a dragon myself, but I have a pretty deep kinship with them. This is my steed, named Leafcutter. He has a neckbeard ^^


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 8, 2016)

I never did buy into the whole "fursona" schtick... but, would an alien race of militant space dragons count?






Moar.


----------



## Rhinorocket (Mar 8, 2016)

TheKC said:


> I'm a fluffy dragon. This is an old pic of me, I added small horns later. You can see them on my icon. You can see more of me here.


Look at that fluff 10/10



shapeless0ne said:


> I've tried quite an few times, but he's an little too complex for me to draw successfully yet.


Keep trying, I'm sure you'll get it soon :3



Eezo said:


> Hey I'm one of those weird scaly things!  Although I do not have a picture yet >.>
> 
> I'm still working out the details with an artist and should have a reference sheet here soon.  However, a quick description would be that Eezo is a descendant of American and Norwegian dragons. His primary color is white, with orange as his secondary on his belly, extremities and parts of his face. Also he has highlights of gray, and a purple tongue and mouth.  He has swept back horns on his head, and is without wings.


Ouu that sound interesting!



Dazreiello said:


> Well I mean, I'd like to consider myself a Dragon as I worked very hard to mold my conscious being into one to be capable of interacting with all of you. Otherwise, I guess I'd just be what you'd call a ̤͎̱ ̷ ̟̠̩͓ ̞̪͍̭ ͚ ̘̹͈̟̳̰ ̫͙̼̗̤ͅ ̳͇̱̞̞̳ ̵̜͉̭̜ ͙̙ ̝̹ ̣̮̤̼̥ ̙̝͔ ͈̥̦


Oh, I don't speak   ̷̳͇̱̞̞̳ ̵̜͉̭̜ ͙̙ ̝̹ ̣̮̤ ͚ ̘̹͈̟̳̰ ̫͙̼ͅ ͈̥̦ ̟̠̩͓ ̞̪͍̭ , do you have a picture of your dragon self? It must have been pretty hard to mold your conscience. :0 !


----------



## Rhinorocket (Mar 8, 2016)

Nukaleu said:


> I'm not a dragon myself, but I have a pretty deep kinship with them. This is my steed, named Leafcutter. He has a neckbeard ^^


Aww so cute!



Victor-933 said:


> I never did buy into the whole "fursona" schtick... but, would an alien race of militant space dragons count?
> Moar.


I don't know about a whole race *o* That's a lot of dragons!


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 8, 2016)

Rhinorocket said:


> Oh, I don't speak   ̷̳͇̱̞̞̳ ̵̜͉̭̜ ͙̙ ̝̹ ̣̮̤ ͚ ̘̹͈̟̳̰ ̫͙̼ͅ ͈̥̦ ̟̠̩͓ ̞̪͍̭ , do you have a picture of your dragon self? It must have been pretty hard to mold your conscience. :0 !


Oh, yea sorry, not really a language but just a problem in trying to identify what it is and how it exists. No manifestations able to describe its being, like seeing shapes and colors making up a creature's form or sounds and rumbles to tell how big/small or far something is or even just validating something is there, etc.

Nonetheless! It certainly was a lot of work! Tell be frank I really did not like being so infinitely omnipotent that my own being was beyond even my own infinite comprehension. Its nothing but mindless wandering and not even knowing what youre subjecting everything too when you pass by. I was only able to realize just how lonely and also boring such an existence is once I was fragmented from my true being and am weak enough to have perception at all! Let alone a will. Can you Imagine!? So I take this form with MUCH passion to identify myself with the sentient ones around me.~

I do not have alot of pictures, fyi, Been on a huge fatigue fest and never really finished many drawings for myself in a long long time. But there are some images just to give you an idea of how I chose to look until I can create an actual reference sheet.



Spoiler












And then below is a more Humanoid version I swiftly and shoddily drew of my persona for basically everything outside the furry community. (Also a much more recent outfit/horns/wings design)







Hopefully I'll find the time and energy to make myself a reference sheet. For now, I'm also too occupied drawing things for other people lately. lol


----------



## Ben Dragon 81037 (Mar 8, 2016)

My dragonsona is a shape shifting water-based elemental dragon so while technically shapeless,  he can take the form of pretty much anything it wants to be, not to mention because he has the water element, he has the ability to become invisible while submerged in water and be consumed as he's not toxic (I'm not sure whether you'd like to drink him though).

Unlike other beings in this shapeless category, he can't regenerate essential  parts (such as eyes and inner ear) very easily, he can also use these parts even though they might not be attached to him.

Another property of my 'dragonsona' would be able to turn some parts between a skin-like-consistency and completely liquid, this is to enable the character to hold objects yet still be flexible enough to move.

http://orig14.deviantart.net/f1f8/f/2013/076/d/3/my_avatar_by_bendragon1337-d5yd8xd.svg

Sorry, no reference sheets yet, I've been busy with other projects.

As for why I chose this dragon? I guess it's the ability to choose whatever he wants to be and go wherever he wants to go.


----------



## Rhinorocket (Mar 8, 2016)

FurryAssSmeller69 said:


> Interesting


No? That wasn't interesting at all. His commentary was completely stagnant and uninspired. Besides Shinami and the dancing, he made me cringe the most.



Ben Dragon 81037 said:


> My dragonsona is a shape shifting water-based elemental dragon so while technically shapeless,  he can take the form of pretty much anything it wants to be, not to mention because he has the water element, he has the ability to become invisible while submerged in water and be consumed as he's not toxic (I'm not sure whether you'd like to drink him though).


Does he like being consumed? :0 Does that happen often? lol


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 8, 2016)

Rhinorocket said:


> No? That wasn't interesting at all. His commentary was completely stagnant and uninspired. Besides Shinami and the dancing, he made me cringe the most.


Yea lol I couldnt help but comment and like it though, it was so try hard it delighted me. The satire was off the charts. Also, tbh, yes Shinami had a lazy costume to be up presenting her persona in 1st person, but also I could easily look past it just because Im attracted to her to the point of being a sucker. She couldve had just a toe of a water dragon and I'd still be all "Hiiii Shinami  <3 "


----------



## Rhinorocket (Mar 8, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> Yea lol I couldnt help but comment and like it though, it was so try hard it delighted me. The satire was off the charts. Also, tbh, yes Shinami had a lazy costume to be up presenting her persona in 1st person, but also I could easily look past it just because Im attracted to her to the point of being a sucker. She couldve had just a toe of a water dragon and I'd still be all "Hiiii Shinami  <3 "


Ahh I thought it was more lazy than try hard, imo. >< I could hardly watch it. lol
Also I ship you and Shinami now. ;D


----------



## Ben Dragon 81037 (Mar 9, 2016)

Rhinorocket said:


> Does he like being consumed? :0 Does that happen often? lol


 Funnily enough, that did happen once (a friend drunk his eye, so that experience would be like having a little camera pill inside his body, it was part of an experiment with very unintended results).


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 15, 2016)

My Fursona is a hybrid [Wolf-Dragon 'Wolgan'] so he doesn't count I don't think.
But,hello anyways.


----------



## Rhinorocket (Mar 15, 2016)

Ben Dragon 81037 said:


> Funnily enough, that did happen once (a friend drunk his eye, so that experience would be like having a little camera pill inside his body, it was part of an experiment with very unintended results).


haha that's freaky! 



Samandriel Morningstar said:


> My Fursona is a hybrid [Wolf-Dragon 'Wolgan'] so he doesn't count I don't think.
> But,hello anyways.


Hello! Anyone with a little bit of dragon in them is relevant here. ;P


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 15, 2016)

Rhinorocket said:


> haha that's freaky!
> 
> 
> Hello! Anyone with a little bit of dragon in them is relevant here. ;P



Well thank you,glad to be relevant/validated Lol.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Mar 15, 2016)

Doesn't mean you'll be accepted though  I kid


----------



## Ben Dragon 81037 (Mar 15, 2016)

Rhinorocket said:


> haha that's freaky!


 Yeah, but honestly, He really enjoyed it too (it wasn't exactly painful).

I hope I'm not dragging the subject too far off course, but I'm interested if there's any furry dragons (as opposed to scaly ones), I'm also kinda interested in the benefits / flaws of scales / fur for my dragonsona.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 15, 2016)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> Doesn't mean you'll be accepted though  I kid


----------



## Kahze (Mar 28, 2016)

Here's my Dragonsona that is an Ice Dragon. He's a little guy around the size of a medium-sized doggie. 

3D Model


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 29, 2016)

Yay, a thread I can post in. 

I chose a dragon character because my friends sorta forced me into that identity, though it's my fault for using dragon avatars throughout the years... but I can't complain. It's fitting.

Anyway, get a look at this loser 










I've recently adopted this as my scalesona (having dropped a Charizard and original dragon character [who's getting his own complex story]). His name is Ignavus, Latin for "lazy." He's a magnified version of every one of my bad traits. I created him with the intention of using him in comics and just overall being a douche, but I swear, he's not actually a bad dragon! He just had a rough life and has grown extremely bitter. 

He lives in the ruins of an ancient castle that has since collapsed into a massive underground cavern. There, he spends his days loafing around and poking in the castle's library for books, if he can manage to find the pages. He's a self-taught arcanist due to his free time, though he doesn't use magic for anything but amusement. 

Talents include being stubborn, pushing people away, not caring, sleeping in, eating, reading, and doing other things dragons are probably good at.


----------



## Rhinorocket (Mar 30, 2016)

Kahze said:


> Here's my Dragonsona that is an Ice Dragon. He's a little guy around the size of a medium-sized doggie.
> 
> 3D Model



Awh :3 dog sized dragon! 
Did you make that 3d model btw?



SkyboundTerror said:


> Yay, a thread I can post in.
> 
> I chose a dragon character because my friends sorta forced me into that identity, though it's my fault for using dragon avatars throughout the years... but I can't complain. It's fitting.
> 
> ...



Ignavus needs to have friends that make him come out more often. lol
What's his favorite magic trick?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 30, 2016)

Rhinorocket said:


> Ignavus needs to have friends that make him come out more often. lol
> What's his favorite magic trick?



Yeah, he does need friends lmao
He likes creating portals that lead to nowhere so he can toss his garbage.


----------



## Grimruine_Alchemical (Mar 31, 2016)

Sooo I'm Very Very new to it all, I personally know, feel and choose to be a dragon.

I'm not too sure on what qualities I'd like to choose as determining factors just yet.

From reading, I'm a Balanced type, More So Air and Fire. I like the warmth, but I also enjoy the bone-chilling cold.

I lean towards a primary cyan/sky blue color, and a neon green as a secondary color.

My eye color would be that of a mystic color, probably while/ cloudy blue with a vivid red ring corona.

I guess past this, i really don't know what other details to provide more to the image. [Help ((>,_,<))]


----------



## Rhinorocket (Mar 31, 2016)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Yeah, he does need friends lmao
> He likes creating portals that lead to nowhere so he can toss his garbage.


That's some real practical magic, I'd like to know that! :0



Grimruine_Alchemical said:


> I guess past this, i really don't know what other details to provide more to the image. [Help ((>,_,<))]


There's also body type! like how many pairs of limbs or wings. 
If you do, what kind of things do you hoard? :]


----------



## Grimruine_Alchemical (Apr 1, 2016)

Rhinorocket said:


> That's some real practical magic, I'd like to know that! :0
> 
> 
> There's also body type! like how many pairs of limbs or wings.
> If you do, what kind of things do you hoard? :]



Hmmm, True!!! Definately I've been trying to work on. First comes origin (which TYPE of dragon) as that will tell me what kind of shaping i'll have for my body, plus it can help me figure my personality and where i grew up and live. 

(Im really bad at picking.)


----------



## Grimruine_Alchemical (Apr 1, 2016)

My Fursona (In Depth) HELP!!!

forums.furaffinity.net: Help! Lost Fursona! If found, please contact owner<3


----------



## Wither (May 5, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> You are missing option C on your poll, so allow me to provide it.
> -snip-


Contrary to whatever belief you may have, you do not need to post in every thread. If something does not interest you, you may choose to ignore it. That's generally the smartest way to go about things. 
Nothing here is directed at you unless it has your name slapped on it. If you genuinely wish to go around posting images showing how uncaring and edgy you are; don't.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 5, 2016)

Wither said:


> Contrary to whatever belief you may have, you do not need to post in every thread. If something does not interest you, you may choose to ignore it. That's generally the smartest way to go about things.
> Nothing here is directed at you unless it has your name slapped on it. If you genuinely wish to go around posting images showing how uncaring and edgy you are; don't.


Funny, you don't even live by your own words. You just can't go a while without bothering me. Does it make you feel good?

I post photo responses all the time on forums. And I don't have to agree with everyone.


----------



## Wither (May 5, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Funny, you don't even live by your own words. You just can't go a while without bothering me. Does it make you feel good?


The difference is I'm not being inflammatory to the general user-base of the forum. Just one guy who's too cool for school.


> I post photo responses all the time on forums. And I don't have to agree with everyone.


Photo responses are fine. I never meant to say they weren't. At least, I think they're fine. They used to not be, so I'm a bit unsure. 


> And I don't have to agree with everyone.


You're right. You don't have to agree with anyone. 
You also don't have to be a dick.

You certainly can and will, though, no matter how shitty it makes you look, eh?


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 5, 2016)

Wither said:


> The difference is I'm not being inflammatory to the general user-base of the forum. Just one guy who's too cool for school.
> 
> Photo responses are fine. I never meant to say they weren't. At least, I think they're fine. They used to not be, so I'm a bit unsure.
> 
> ...


You certainly love making a big scene, just like the typical wannabe social justice warrior, fighting for a problem that doesn't even matter. If you have a problem with me, then stay the hell away from me.

I don't have to agree with everyone, and I certainly don't have to listen to you.


----------



## Wither (May 5, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> You certainly love making a big scene, just like the typical wannabe social justice warrior, fighting for a problem that doesn't even matter. If you have a problem with me, then stay the hell away from me.
> 
> I don't have to agree with everyone, and I certainly don't have to listen to you.


You really don't want anyone to likely. So edgy. You're real busy digging your hole, too. 

I'm actually really hurt, mate. Truly.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 5, 2016)

Wither said:


> I'm actually really hurt, mate. Truly.



I have a hard time believing that. I will find out for sure if you ever decide to finally leave me alone....


----------



## speedactyl (May 7, 2016)

My second fursona is a dragon . Well a aeromorph hybrid.


----------



## hypnotizedbydragoneyes (May 7, 2016)

I've always loved dragons, but I've never really seen myself as one.


----------



## speedactyl (May 7, 2016)

Why was it my 2nd Fursona. simply it was a development out of our RC club to come up with a functioning Dragon Aircraft back in 2014 . until its completion and maiden flight its becoming a regular flyer at our Club . then I was given a nickname as the Dragon / Dinosaur .




someone from Italy Drew this. happens to be my 2nd fursona.
using this as the basis. Twinfury px35




2015 just went all out then convert the said aircraft into a partial fursuit.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2016)

Oh wow, look at all the durgons. Ya'll need to convert to the fox master race.


----------



## reptile logic (May 8, 2016)

Does the handle give it away, or the avatar? I'm a wyvern, to be more accurate. I have seen myself as dragon-kind for many years. Recurring dreams throughout my life may have had something to do with that. The avatar is not me. It's a character from my book; commissioned work. I'm waiting for my 'sona work to be completed. My visual art skills are terrible; my stick figures come out looking like I broke their legs.

Anyway, howdy!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh wow, look at all the durgons. Ya'll need to convert to the fox master race.


I wanna be Maximor_Bloodpanda


----------



## Ragshada (May 8, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I wanna be Maximor_Bloodpanda


Oh dear lord don't.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


>


Yes, convert. We are the murriest purriest of them all and get all teh yiffs. 



reptile logic said:


> I have seen myself as dragon-kind for many years. Recurring dreams throughout my life may have had something to do with that.


So you're crazy?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> Oh dear lord don't.


Yeah, we don't want that disease spreading. Sorry bout that Angel Dragon


----------



## reptile logic (May 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> So you're crazy?



Yes, the very best kind of crazy; a dragon posing as a human; very thoughtful and generally content with watching how the other crazies out there go about their lives. Some other shmoes out there cornered the market on crazy like a fox.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> Yes, the very best kind of crazy; a dragon posing as a human; very thoughtful and generally content with watching how the other crazies out there go about their lives. Some other shmoes out there cornered the market on crazy like a fox.


There ain't no crazy like fox crazy, our logic is flawless! >:U

Point in case:


Spoiler











See, logic. :3


----------



## reptile logic (May 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> There ain't no crazy like fox crazy, our logic is flawless! >:U
> 
> Point in case:
> 
> ...




Can't argue with that. My tiny ears ain't that good.

Reptile logic: Wait until fox has eaten his fill and fattened up nicely, then carry the fox off to the dining ledge.


----------



## Ragshada (May 8, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> Can't argue with that. My tiny ears ain't that good.
> 
> Reptile logic: Wait until fox has eaten his fill and fattened up nicely, then carry the fox off to the dining ledge.


I like this Dragon's style.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> Can't argue with that. My tiny ears ain't that good.
> 
> Reptile logic: Wait until fox has eaten his fill and fattened up nicely, then carry the fox off to the dining ledge.


I AM NOT FOOD! >:C I am actually a play-thing. :3


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)

Or just roast everything. That works too, and is honestly quite fun... *chuckles quietly but maniacally*


----------



## reptile logic (May 8, 2016)

Mama used to let me play with my food.


----------



## Wither (May 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh wow, look at all the durgons.


Gah, so disrespectful. Can't even spell _Durr_gons right.


----------



## reptile logic (May 8, 2016)

Reptiles, reptiles. This is impolite of us to treat the fuzzy one this way. Let's bring down the blood-lust a few notches, and think of fuzzy things less tasty; peaches, kiwi fruit, velour car interiors, velvet Elvis paintings (ugh). There, that's better.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2016)

Wither said:


> Gah, so disrespectful. Can't even spell _Durr_gons right.


I had to shorten it due to their limited reptile intellect. Small brains, y'know. :3


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I had to shorten it due to their limited reptile intellect. Small brains, y'know. :3


Low blow. Low blow. That blow was so low, bro.


----------



## Wither (May 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I had to shorten it due to their limited reptile intellect. Small brains, y'know. :3


I would respond with a witty response denying your claim, but I've got nothing. 

So I'm just going to say that foxes are sluts. That'll show you.


----------



## reptile logic (May 8, 2016)

Let's start thinking of tasty fuzzy things again, shall we?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)

He did say he was a play-thing before. Maybe we could... *grins deviously*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2016)

Wither said:


> So I'm just going to say that foxes are sluts. That'll show you.


And proud! *shows some skin*


reptile logic said:


> Let's start thinking of tasty fuzzy things again, shall we?





Azrion/Zhalo said:


> He did say he was a play-thing before. Maybe we could... *grins deviously*


Come at me!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)

I'm genuinely confused about my life right now.


----------



## Wither (May 8, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'm genuinely confused about my life right now.


You're trying to vore a fox. I think.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)

Wither said:


> You're trying to vore a fox. I think.


Ey, not nice


----------



## reptile logic (May 8, 2016)

Odd concept, I'm up for not drifting in that direction.


----------



## reptile logic (May 8, 2016)

Damn, the mod cleared the spam thread.


----------



## Ragshada (May 8, 2016)

Awwww


----------



## Osrik (May 8, 2016)

Damn, I was midway through a reply when it disappeared into the void...

Anyway, I just hope you can hold off eating him (or voring him) until I get my claws on those eyes *takes out melon baller*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)

I guess that story did get continued


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2016)

They were actually quit prompt about it. Colour me impressed!


----------



## reptile logic (May 8, 2016)

I only wish we could have cut and pasted that conversation onto another thread before deletion.


----------



## Osrik (May 8, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> I only wish we could have cut and pasted that conversation onto another thread before deletion.



Yeah, if only we had thought of that... since the end was inevitable. I think I could reproduce most of my end from memory, but it wouldn't be the same...


----------



## speedactyl (May 8, 2016)

Scalies type right?


----------



## reptile logic (May 8, 2016)

@speedactyl I'm not sure what you're asking about. Just to fill you in; several dragons and a fox had a conversation here. See above. The site got hit by a spam thread and we ended up drifting over to that one for fun, a bird got involved. It was a lot of fun, up until the mod pulled the spam from the site and we lost two or three pages of animated conversation.


----------



## speedactyl (May 8, 2016)

Guess its a rip in the space time . Lol happens on every forums. There the thread suddenly change.


----------



## Kenadragon (May 8, 2016)

Another dragon reporting in! I came up with my fursona in 2002 because I've always loved fantasy and dragons are the most beautiful mythical creatures to me. I love how dragons can look any which way and over the years Kena has become incredibly personalized, having grown and changed as I change. I'm quite small for a dragon which amuses my friends.


----------



## reptile logic (May 8, 2016)

Hello.

Watch for foxes. They can be incredibly difficult to catch, but they are tasty enough to be worth the chase.

Edit: I'm old and big. I'll do my best to look carefully before I sit down.


----------



## speedactyl (May 8, 2016)

Sneaky furry thing. LoL  where you least expected.


----------



## Kenadragon (May 8, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> Hello.
> 
> Watch for foxes. They can be incredibly difficult to catch, but they are tasty enough to be worth the chase.
> 
> Edit: I'm old and big. I'll do my best to look carefully before I sit down.


That's all right, I'm quite used to dodging larger dragons!


----------



## Westwind (May 9, 2016)

I have GOT to flesh out a sona already. I've got the general idea in my head but the details are always sketchy and hard to describe without writing a short novel. I really ought to learn to do some basic level art already. I will NOT settle for a dragonsona that looks like a 4 year old got a hold of some teal crayons and made a lizard-shaped blob!


----------

